# Please help!!! ootheca hatched



## schwartzenstobe (May 14, 2006)

My chinese mantids hatched this morning. They are in a deli cup now and I will move them in a 20 gallon tall tank. My ? is can I use leaves and sticks as substrate? Also should I feed them today/ I have a3 fruit fly cultures. Do I need a HEAT SOURCE AND UV LIGHTS? Thanks Matt


----------



## worldofmantis (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys long time no see. Ok you can use sticks and leaves but i would hold off on feeding them. feed them tomorrow or the day after tomorrow and water them. And with the heat sorce house temperature is normally ok but it never hurts to use a heat sorce either but dont make it too hot.


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2006)

Don't use a heat source as you will just dry them out. Room temperature is fine for those. I suggest you use some type of substrate that will hold moisture. I use spaghnum moss but there are others. Put some leaves and sticks or fake plants in there for them to climb on. If you don't put any substrate in there that holds moisture mist the sides of the glass lightly daily. Next time you might want to just hatch them in the tank as moving them from the cup into the tank can be a hassle. Expect many deaths because it is likely to happen.


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 17, 2006)

*My 2 chinese Mantis have not yet mated,* seems like the male is very jumpy, soon as she moves near him he is off like he has seen a ghost, well i dont blam him as she is a big old girl with a big behind. i left them out all night on a big plant to see what happens and still nothing, tonight will leave them out again and i hope i dont find his head on the floor in the moring. she is mature but he iscomming up to 3 weeks from when he got his wings, i think he may need some sex ediction or something and me so i can she him what to do. does anyone ever have problems getting them to have sex or is it just me lol, can you help,

*Thanks michael, England Essex*


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is what I do. I take the male and place him out and give him several minutes to calm down. Then I place the female several inches in front of him have her walk away from him. If she doesn't move away I will blow on her or use something to prod her along. If the male is interested he will make his move. Often the male will jump on backwards to protect his head. He should turn around the right way soon. Be ready for the female to turn around and grab him. If she does block her front legs. If the male didn't show any interest give them a few days and try again.


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 18, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]*Bingo Rick,* [/SIZE]today I just about gave up and went to put the 2 Chinese mantis back in there cage, left them out for a few day in a room on a plant. Just as I moved the plant to get them back in, he flew up in the air like crazy and landed straight on her the wrong way and with in a split second he turned around the right way, after a few mins he kept jolting her with his body and moving about a lot, then after 20 mins around, they was hooked up and she looked like she was loving it, they was having sex for about 30mins, then just as finished she looked around and that’s when I stepped in with a fly, gave it to her and got him off just in time. A happy ending for the male. I recorded the hole thing so all I have to do now is edit the show and I will stick the link here on this forum for you to all see, also will have it on my website.

Thanks for you help, *anyone know how long it may be before she will lay *the othicas (Eggs)


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2006)

> [SIZE=12pt]*Bingo Rick,* [/SIZE]today I just about gave up and went to put the 2 Chinese mantis back in there cage, left them out for a few day in a room on a plant. Just as I moved the plant to get them back in, he flew up in the air like crazy and landed straight on her the wrong way and with in a split second he turned around the right way, after a few mins he kept jolting her with his body and moving about a lot, then after 20 mins around, they was hooked up and she looked like she was loving it, they was having sex for about 30mins, then just as finished she looked around and that’s when I stepped in with a fly, gave it to her and got him off just in time. A happy ending for the male. I recorded the hole thing so all I have to do now is edit the show and I will stick the link here on this forum for you to all see, also will have it on my website.Thanks for you help, *anyone know how long it may be before she will lay *the othicas (Eggs)


They only mated for 30 mins? Most mantids including chinese mate for several HOURS. You need to mate them again.


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 18, 2006)

They only mated for 30 mins? Most mantids including chinese mate for several HOURS. You need to mate them again.

[SIZE=12pt]*Rick*[/SIZE]

o god, agian lol, i thought it was all over and done with, dam, i thought there was a catch lol, o well i will do it again then, at least he will know what to do this time. thanks so much Rick,

Michael


----------

